# Vivarium 2014



## OllieNZ (5 Jul 2014)

Hi All,
Just wondering if anyone else was going this year?


----------



## Arne (5 Jul 2014)

it's a 10 minute drive, I'd be a fool not to go


----------



## OllieNZ (5 Jul 2014)

Arne said:


> it's a 10 minute drive, I'd be a fool not to go


Any idea what the ticket prices are? I've followed them on Facebook but not seen anything yet but then again I don't speak Dutch


----------



## Arne (5 Jul 2014)

€ 10,00 per ticket per day. If you need anything else translated don't hesitate to ask


----------



## OllieNZ (5 Jul 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Edvet (6 Jul 2014)

I will be going to, probably sunday, not sure yet


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jul 2014)

I should be going Oliver. Unless something unexpected happens. Bring back good all days


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jul 2014)

anyone got a link for me?


----------



## Edvet (11 Jul 2014)

http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2014)

If I can tag along with someone I would sure like to go, loved the last time I was there, amazing weekend!!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Jul 2014)

Was going to call you Paulo. We have some room in the car for 1 or 2. My number has changed so will let you know.


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Jul 2014)

Piece-of-fish said:


> I should be going Oliver. Unless something unexpected happens. Bring back good all days


Perhaps with a little less jagermeister this time


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2014)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Was going to call you Paulo. We have some room in the car for 1 or 2. My number has changed so will let you know.


Sounds like a plan mate  if it happens looking forward to it, the weekend or just a day trip?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Jul 2014)

Weekend. And more jagermeister, why less?


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Jul 2014)

Uhm...the website is also in English


----------



## OllieNZ (14 Jul 2014)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Weekend. And more jagermeister, why less?


Iirc you were hanging as badly as me when we drove home on the Sunday and that's something I'd rather not repeat..... Unless you're putting it down to the port in which case more jager may be a better idea


----------



## Vivarium (15 Aug 2014)

Martin in China said:


> Uhm...the website is also in English



At least our best attempt at it 

By the way: we also have two aquascaping contests at VIvarium 2014. Both already have teams from The Netherlands, Belgium, France and Germany, but the UK is still extremely absent....

_*Dennerle Scapers Tank Contest:*_
At Interzoo 2014, Dennerle has introduced their latest 35L Scapers tank. 20 of these will be made available for the Dennerle Scapers Tank Contest at Vivarium. Each contestant will have one of these tanks at his disposal on the Friday before the event. With their own matierials (plain sand will be availble) they can create their most stunning aquascapes. During the weekend itself, the public will vote on their favourite tanks resulting in a champion to be announced on Sunday afternoon.

_*Live Aquascaping Contest:*_
Eight teams, each consisting of 2-3 persons, will take up the challenge to transform an aquarium of 80*60*50 into a piece of art. And that within the timeframe of only 1 hour! A combination of materials made availble by Vivarium and one element brought by the teams themselves (being 1 type of plant, rock, wood or other decoration material) is expected to have nice results once again. A juding team, headed by Chris Lukhaup, wioll appoint the winning team.


----------



## Vivarium (29 Aug 2014)

You do not react on subtile hints, now do you  Come on, who takes on the challange?


----------



## Vivarium (23 Sep 2014)

The 6th edition of Vivarium will take place during the weekend of November 22nd & 23rd in The Homeboxx, Nieuwegein (near Utrecht, Netherlands). Lectures, workshops, showaquariums, contests and more than 100 different exhibitors are all combined in this event for the aquarium and terrarium hobby.

Two of the highlights of Vivarium are our aquascaping contests, for both we are still looking for more contestants:

*Dennerle Scapers Tank Contest*
The launch of the new Dennerle 35L Scapers Tank took place at Interzoo2014. Vivarium will be the place where 20 of these tanks will be sponsored by Dennerle to give aquascapers the chance to win one of these (and other prizes). The aquascaping for this contest actually takes place on the Friday before the event. The contestants can take all the time they need between 10:00 and 22:00 to create their perfect Aquascape. Vivarium provides the hardware (tank, light, pump, CO2 and heater) and sand as a substrate (which could be replaced by something else if the contestant brings it's own). The rest is up to the contestant.

From Saturday onwards, it is up to the public to cast their votes on what they find to be most stunning aquascape. All votes will be counted on Sunday and the winner will be announced in the official ceremony in the afternoon (contestant receive free tickets to attend this). There are still a few tanks looking for contestants.

*Live Aquascaping Contest*
For Aquascaping teams that are really looking forward to a challenge, Vivarium brings them the Live Aquascaping Contest. The concepts is as simple as it is challenging: turn a 80*60*50 aquarium into a winning aquascape within the time frame of 1 hour. Each team, consisting of 2-3 persons, is allowed to bring 1 item with them, being either one type of wood, rock, plant, soil, or any other kind of decoration. For the rest Vivarium will provide equal packages of plants and decoration materials.

In this concept, 8 teams will battle against each other for the honour of creating the winning aquascape, such voted by de jury chaired by Chris Lukhaup. We still have 3 spots open for teams to enter this contest.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (5 Oct 2014)

mr. vacarium what would be the name of hotel where all guests from abroad stay? its time to book.


----------



## Vivarium (7 Oct 2014)

The Mercure Hotel in Nieuwegein would be the best option.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Oct 2014)

Thanks, thats the one. Been there twice already. Maybe get a chance to try a pool on the third occasion. Prices are great atm. 120£ for a double room for 2 nights. A higly recommended event guys.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Nov 2014)

Did you guys go in the end?? how was it??? Photos??? cheers


----------



## Edvet (26 Nov 2014)

I didn't get to go sadly.


----------



## Vivarium (27 Nov 2014)

Pictures can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.814080745297255.1073741829.135725183132818&type=1


----------



## Vivarium (27 Nov 2014)

there are also special albums for lectures and contests on that FB page.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Nov 2014)

Thanks for sharing  looks like it was a great success once again


----------

